# Some general questions (what am I doing wrong)



## FSUhooker (Aug 9, 2008)

Howdy,

I'm brand new to these forums so if I do anything wrong please let me know. 



I started fishing late April/early May and I've gotten the basics like knot tying and such down, but I'm just not catching many fish. I consider myself to be pretty patient, especially when it comes to fishing but I'm starting to get really frustrated. I've been reading a lot of stuff online (including these fine forums :clap ) and I've tried just about everything thats been recommended: I've done the DOA shrimp under a bobber, live bait under a bobber, spoons, top-water lures, and just about every type of Gulp bait currently manufactured. I had some luck at the beginning of summer with the live bait under a bobber (a mixed bag of cats, ladyfish, trout and small reds) but thats about the only thing thats worked for me. I've gone out while the sun is coming up, while its going down, and every time in between and it just seems like nothing is bighting. I guess what I'm asking is am I doing something wrong or is it really just a dead time of year? Am I just in a bad area to fish (inshore in Niceville/Destin)? Thanks for all the help you guys have already provided me with and thanks for reading this post.


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

oh no its the right time of year... the slot reds are biting... schools of bait are running... I went out today with my buddy (just in gulf breeze for the week... off at school) and we both caught a nice size red... I'd advise catching finger mullet, they're good for reds and trout... and its a lot about where you're fishing... sorry i have to use attachments... i have a mac


----------



## FSUhooker (Aug 9, 2008)

> *jpotesta (8/9/2008)*oh no its the right time of year... the slot reds are biting... schools of bait are running... I went out today with my buddy (just in gulf breeze for the week... off at school) and we both caught a nice size red... I'd advise catching finger mullet, they're good for reds and trout... and its a lot about where you're fishing... sorry i have to use attachments... i have a mac




I've caught a lot of finger mullet in my net and I've either used them under a bobber or just free lined them and like I said, I just haven't had much luck. I guess where I've been fishing are just bad spots :banghead


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you fishing from a boat or the bank? If from a boat, you might offer a free ride in exchange for a few tips. Post it in the need a ride or crew forum.Nothing beats experience and it will save you time and money as well as meeting a new fishing buddy. If you're fishing from the bank see if anyone wants to meet you and give you a hand.You might want to go to one of the weekly nights out and meet a few of the guys. Either way, stick around and I'm sure you'll get some very helpful info. Good luck.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Like my daddy used to tell me, "son that's why its called fishing, not catching".

Don't get frustrated, its not always about how many or what you catch, its just the simple fact that your doing it. Fishing is a matter of finding tactics that you are comfortable with. You then expand from that.

These guys on are a great source of experience,information and knowledge, keep reading and trying different ideas.


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

dont get discouraged i consider myself an ok fisherman (that just meant i spend alot of time on the water fishing) but thier are times i dont catch a thing, the water is right the bait is plentiful, and the ambition is thier, and nothing the whole day. It would be different if fishing was my income, but if fishing isnt your income just enjoy the water. I seem to learn differernt things on the water every time and i think thats what keeps me going. If i caught big fish every trip i have to honestly:hoppingmad say it would get old. But what dosent get old is when i take someone on the water that hasnt really caught a big fish , and they do, well that makes me happier than if i were to catch 10 big ones in a row. i love teaching but i also love learning and thats what keeps me going.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a good time of the year to catch a mixed bag of inshore fish but location is also an important factor. Also; Hopefully you are not using steel leaders because this can greatly decrease your strike frequency.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Fishing *is* very spotty right now, but as the water cools, it will pick back up. It also depends on whether you want to catch quality or quantity,I prefer quality fish, others want to catch 20-30 fish a day! Yesterday I only caught 2 fish, a short spec and a stud red 26 7/8, 7lbs. WouldI like to have caught 10, yeah, but I was happy with the 1 stud.

To learn, I suggest:
<LI>Make the Hookline Sinker Redfish Seminars, (HLS) that's a must! In additon to some great professionaltalents there, there area lot of accomplished amateur anglers.</LI><LI>Gear down to 2500 series reels, backer line with 10lb braid..... learn line to line knots that won't break(I use the uniknot)....learn how knots affect your bait presentation!</LI><LI>theres a variety of artificail baits to be used, but 1st and foremost, there must be some fish around!! Keep your jig heads 1/4oz or lighter, I prefer 1/8oz, others like 1/16oz etc.!!!!! Sometimes I even use 1/32oz...casting distance playsa part here as well.</LI><LI>You need to learn their preferred habitats, tidal movement patterns, moon phases, wind directions, water salinity......keep casting, and keep a bait in the water, never caught fish with my Gulp in the boat!:doh:</LI><LI>QUIET, Be QUIET....I can't tell you how pissed I get when someone comes motoring in, clangin and banging around, when I'm running the trolling motor or powerpole down! These fish get a lot of pressure and they're spooky!</LI><LI>Find someone with experience to fish with you and help.</LI><LI>it also depends or your preffered type of habitat, for instance, I like shallow water fishing, less than 5ft deep. Others go gang busters in the pass and chase the big bull reds.</LI>

Good luck!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Try a live bait on the bottom for reds. I've caught most of my reds off the bottom.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

its all location. Some areas are great at certain times of the year, but the fish move for a variety of reasons, mainly for food, water temp. and the flow of water. Food being the main reason they because they follow the bait which is moved by the other factors. 

You are at a disadvantage starting out because everything is new to you, but next year you will know where you caught fish,and the time of the year you caught fish at those areas.Next year you can target those areas and the learning cycle continues. Just remember that not catching fish is sometimes just as important and as much a learning experience as catching fish. 

Like some of the others said, keep reading these reports, mark down the areas where/when fish were caught and the tactics used to catch them. If possible go fishing with an angler that you have seen actually catches fish fairly consistently. Most of the time anglers are more than willing to teach beginners that are willing to learn. Good luck, and post your reports even if they are not exciting, maybe you can get some tips on what you are doing.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm guessing you're wade fishing, or fishing from the bank. It's hard this time of year. The fishing pier at three mile is gone. Wade the rocks in October and you'll slay the redfish. Some over 20 pounds. 



If you're in a boat, you're fishing the wrong place at the wrong time.



Actually, this tropical storm could help fishing. After Erin and Opal I fished dirty water near 3 mile with a Rattle Trap and live pigfish and caught trout, drum, redfish, striped bass, sheepshead, cobia and a king. No kidding. These storms really throw fishing for a loop.


----------



## FSUhooker (Aug 9, 2008)

I was wade fishing and dock fishing mostly but now I'm back in Tallahassee for school. I've been to lake Talquin a couple times and it seems like a decent spot. If anyone has any tips or good places around Tallahassee I'd be more than happy to listen and learn. Thanks again for all the help and encouragement guys :bowdown


----------

